# Decaf in a non coffee centric cafe



## orangeb (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi

I'm a bit curious about decaf coffee to a non-coffee centric cafe? I think demand is relatively low at the best of times so do you offer it? Do you have a cheapo machine (or a good domestic machine) or maybe use instant or does it pretty much get treated the same as its full caffeine cousin?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great questions

Some cafes have ground sachets of decaf that are extracted the same way as normal espresso

Demand is relatively low even in independent coffee shops. If it warrants it, a second grinder is used as either guest espresso or decaf grinder. Usually a Mahlkonig Vario, or a Mazzer Mini-E is used for this task (due to high output not being an issue)


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

As Glenn said, we sell next to nothing in terms of decaf, so we use preground. It is actually a bit on the course side but the other option was way too fine and just choked the machine no matter how much you used! With the course one we updose a little and tamp nice and hard and get a decent extraction from it - it actually tastes quite good!

If it was up to me I'd have a little grinder setup for guest/decaf, but we physically don't have the space for one otherwise I'm sure we would.


----------



## HaydenH (May 25, 2011)

Decaff is a small but important part of our coffee sales. For those that drink it we wanted to provide as good a drink as possible, so we have a separate grinder (yes a Mahlkonig vario!) It's a bit tricky managing freshness as we use a lot less than regular but as people reaslise that the decaff is freshground and as good as the non-decaff we have now grown that part of our sales. I think people that drink decaff really appreciate it if you go to some trouble to accommodate them. However, we are a coffeecentric coffeshop so can understand if this approach is not warranted. People have been used to drinking terrible decaff for ages and really like being treated to a proper freshground cup of coffee.

http://www.beanandbud.co.uk


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I worked in a shop using pre-ground bags of decaf. The customers appreciated it - we managed a 18s-ish, reasonably tasty,extraction with a bit of work. Whilst the quality was okay for the purpose, I would rather have seen a fresh ground option as Glenn outlines. It's one of those options (like offering soya) were you need to consider the cost, but also to remember that the customers who ask for it have little or no choice frequently - it's decaf or nothing - and if you do a good job of catering for these customers, they can be among your most loyal and enthusiastic ones.


----------



## CoffeemanSouth (Jun 12, 2011)

Along with the pre ground sachets already mentioned , ESE pods are popular and often used.


----------

